# Suggestion Box



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I have been seeing a lot of good ideas and wants from some of the guys in this new Round2 forum.

Unfortunatly,they are all buried in other threads.
I thought it might be a good idea to do a suggestion box so that if any of the folks over at Round2 take a look here,they wouldn't have to dig so much to find out what we would like to see.Maybe Hank could make it a sticky so that it doesn't get buried.

So I'll start it off with something that was being discussed in another thread.....

How about a CD ROM of scans of all of the old Auto World catalogs????????

Thats one.More to follow.


Mike


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

X-Traction Semi trucks, assorted liveries... Fuel, Auto part stores, delivery services, and stores..., (Shell, BP, Kwik Trip, Mobil, Auto Zone, Napa, UPS, USPS, Fed Ex, Wal-Mart, Target, Sears just to mention a few possibilities) !


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

"Stock Tjet" paint schemes on the Firebird and AMX in addition to the Aurora Tuff-Ones clones. Skinny wheels/tires (maybe with lugnut detail like Tuffy wheels) to tuck under the wheelwells of the Torino and El Camino. That cool Dan Gurney road racing livery on the Cougar. Semi trucks. A pickup roof variaton on that Baja Blazer. Accessory kits of turn borders to go with the sets if/when they come out, or to be added to existing sets by other makers. Atlas/Lionel style track with the little model-railroad-track type brass clips (I know I'm gonna get heat for that one... maybe I better also suggest adapters to Tomy and Tyco track in that case...  ) A 3" square intersection piece that can be used for multiple-width intersections.

I better quit now lest I seem ungrateful... 

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Suggestions*

I sent an email to Round2 concerning the Semi repops, so that's a second for the trucks. How about remaking the 'Goodyear' front tires that covers the entire front rim. That way, you can use the same rubber/silicone mix you use for the rear tires, and they won't come off while running.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

A repro of the Super II.

Any of the chassis that were made during the '70's "brass wars".


Mike


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

I would like to add my 2 cents here on requested body styles. Woody, Hudson, ambulance, military jeep, stuff from 40's and 50's. Maybe a 007 or spy series? Maxwell Smart's Fairlady or Sunbeam, Bond's Austin and whatever else he had.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Here it is, a Hollywood on wheels slot car set.

2 cars from the movie Grease, The Mystery machine (scooby doo) Starsky and Hutch car, and the cars from the Wacky Racers (they were already released in diecast)
and how bout Wheelie and the Chopper bunch.
Sorry I am a 70's cartoon fanatic.
and the small rear wheels would be a good idea too.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Autoworld Fest

Mike


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

70-73 pontiac trans ams
couple of hot amc's [rebel machine, randall gremlin xr]
an ACCURATE 66 gt-350h mustang black and gold
buick gran sport gsx
68 hurst olds 442
67 chevy corvair ,black cosworth vega


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

- '69 Shelby GT 500 convertible

- Mad Max's Interceptor (Holden Falcon XB coupé, australian car)

- ACCURATE Ford GT40 - look for example at the 1/32 Scalextric, awesome in comparison of all attempts made in HO (except Bauer maybe, but needs deep pocket...)

- Troy Trepanier custom, any

- 1969 Chevy Camaro ZL-1

- Plymouth Prowler

- Alfa Romeo Carabo

- Monteverdi Hai

- '96 McLaren GTR F1


Brass pan chassis, kinda Tyco
Original style AFX-G+ chassis


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

Had to dig out my comments from another thread 
American Graffiti set (55 Chevy, 32 Deuce, 55 T-Bird, 50 Merc(?), 58 impala, etc.)

TO Ford Set (with Torinos, Mustangs (including new 05 stang), Even Galaxies (IM talking the GOOD galaxies, ie 63,64,etc), Falcon's perhaps?

68-69 Chevelle (Xtraction or Tjet)
GTO Judge (as Xtraction)
Chevy COPO series (Xtraction preferably, but probably a little easier with TO)(Yenko Camaro,Baldwin Motion, Harrel, etc. 67, 69 Nova, 1970 Yenko 'Deuce' Nova , 67, 69 Camaro ,69 Chevelle, 71 Vega and Corvair(yes Yenko DID a Vega and Corvair )
Heck with all the different paint schemes that These guys sprayed their cars with it could be 12 cars)

A Sleeper Muscle car set (Chevy II/Nova's, 71 Dodge Demons/Duster, 68 Barracuda ('fore it got shortened) Plymouth Belvedre, 64 Max Wedge Dodge?) 64 GTO, 62-63 Catalina,Vega's,,AMX, Rebel Machine, Ford Falcon, How about the A/FX Thunderbolt Fairlane? etc)
Heck why not a Pontiac set as well???
Someone already mentioned all the Old's and buicks (Olds 442 ram air, W-30,etc-it has been a while Olds/buick fans, don't flame me for gettin' them wrong or mislabeled)...71 GSX (sweet Black color scheme they had)
A Semi truck with redos of the AFX Semi's would be cool as well.
I would say VW set, but Im sure someone, or three hundred, have said that one already


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

dlw said:


> I sent an email to Round2 concerning the Semi repops, so that's a second for the trucks. How about remaking the 'Goodyear' front tires that covers the entire front rim. That way, you can use the same rubber/silicone mix you use for the rear tires, and they won't come off while running.


Niiiiiiice, Problem is he probably needs to pay Goodyear to use their name for each tire lol


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Lets see,

Themes serts 3 - 5 cars for:

Trans AM
Vintage NASCAR (TJET) (XT)
Saturday Night Dirt Track Specials (TJET) (XT)
Modern ASA cars look like NASCARS but should be cheaper to license. (TJET) (XT)

Vintage Lemans/Sebring/Daytona (TJET) (XT)
Modern Lemans/Sebring/Daytona (XT)

Diarama sets like JL did for TJETS or XTs Bring on the sceanary

New Slim Line TJET chassis for Vintage Indy and Sprints and Hot Rods

True Hop Up Kits with Decals
Kit cars, let us build our own with decals

Sceanary accessories, Grand Stands, Pit Row, Garages, etc sized correctly for TJETS or for XTs

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Track,but not the same kind of track that has been around since the dawn of slot cars........

Sectional,four lane track,along the same lines as Max or Wizz track,but made so that it is affordable to the average person.

Plastic would be ok,as long as the joints were re engineered to be smooth and seamless.

Thats asking a lot,eh?????

Mike


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i love the four lane idea id sell my 200 feet of tyco and buy some of that lol


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Track,but not the same kind of track that has been around since the dawn of slot cars........
> 
> Sectional,four lane track,along the same lines as Max or Wizz track,but made so that it is affordable to the average person.
> 
> ...


 I'd settle for traditional track but what I'd like is _*MILD BANKING*_, i.e. 10-15 degrees, not these 40 degree bowl banks from Tomy 

'Doba


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

okracer said:


> i love the four lane idea id sell my 200 feet of tyco and buy some of that lol


Or even better,R2 would buy it from you,for say a buck a foot,and discount it off of the 200 ft of their track you would be buying to switch over to.


Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## GP40X (Oct 10, 2005)

My suggestion would be to use Tomy Track for the starter sets. It has the largest variety of track sections that are currently being produced. I also suggest Round 2 reproduce new track sections that match the current Tomy track connections. A 5" straight section, a 7" straight section, along with some of the classic Model Motoring/AFX track sections that would be compatable with the current Tomy line of track. This would give the additional coverage to reproduce some of the truly great layouts of the past (Aurora Model Motoring and AFX layouts). I dug up my volume 1 Aurora AFX Road Racing Handbook and thought about building a couple of the layouts in that book. 7 of the 9 layouts listed plus the original Aurora AFX Clubman track require either 5" sections, 7" sections or both. Maybe Round 2 could contact the producers of the 18" Tomy curves sold by REH Distributing as they should have the expertise to produce the new track sections. Maybe a reproduction of the 1508 9" bride section of track or possibly a new 15" bridge track set. A 15" version of the bridge set would have a smoother transition to the new track elevation. Hopefully Round 2 can produce at least the 5" and 7" straight sections so we can build some of the layouts in our old slot car magazine/book collections.

Just my 2 cents, Thanks,
Bill Belsher


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

atlas... atlas... atlas...

Seriously, if he can't copy a currently produced design for copyright reasons, Atlas is GREAT stuff. It goes together easy, stays together well, has consistently smoother joints than any other system I know of, and makes great electrical contact. 

Although I suppose Atlas may still hold the license for their track design, since they're still in business making train stuff and I heard a rumor at one point that their HO slot car body molds were still in existence...

--rick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

*Seriously.....WHO needs really new tracks ??*

We need cars, cars, cars !

...and parts, parts, parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm with Roger,

Trans AM
Vintage NASCAR (TJET) (XT)
Saturday Night Dirt Track Specials (TJET) (XT)
Modern ASA cars look like NASCARS but should be cheaper to license. (TJET) (XT)

Saturday Night Dirt Track Specials (TJET) (XT)
Saturday Night Dirt Track Specials (TJET) (XT)
Saturday Night Dirt Track Specials (TJET) (XT)

and Saturday Night Dirt Track Specials (TJET) (XT)

Can't wait!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Would anyone buy an Auto World set built around Life-Like track, with its current variety of pieces, same LL controllers, same LL power warts, same whatever else LL stuff comes in the box, and AW cars?


 Um... not me, now that you mention it...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> Would anyone buy an Auto World set built around Life-Like track, with its current variety of pieces, same LL controllers, same LL power warts, same whatever else LL stuff comes in the box, and AW cars?


Count me in for another...
*NO!*
Back to you regular programming....

Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Would anyone buy an Auto World set built around Life-Like track, with its current variety of pieces, same LL controllers, same LL power warts, same whatever else LL stuff comes in the box, and AW cars?


Yet another nope...........but we all have platform/layouts, how about some realistic looking trees that don't cost and arm and a leg. or a cool little Auto World hobby shop model for our ho layouts.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Platform scenerey, train stuff is cool, but they dont make an awesome grandstands or "Race track" scenery. just keep the topless drunk women and toothless guys on top of their mobile home in turn one models for someone else to do. LOL.


----------



## GP40X (Oct 10, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> Do you think there is enough demand for those odd sized 5" and 7" pieces to justify producing them by the 1000s? I've never even found a need for them (gave away all the ones I had when I switched to Tomy), but I'm not trying to recreate a historic layout either. I also wonder if Tomy would go after Round 2 if they produced track pieces that copy Tomy's mating system without licensing them? Round 2 has deep pockets, or at least they will until they throw away money producing race sets.


I feel there is probably enough demand if they are availalbe. Maybe more demand than the 18" curves carried by REH distributing. Also I've noticed that a lot of layouts in Tracker 2000 seem to be just a little bit off due to the track pieces used. A 5" and 7" straight section could be used to correct these small descrepencies just like the original Model Motoring tract to keep from having to "force" the track together. Licensing would have to be secured, of course. I can always sacrifice some 6" and 9" pieces to make my own 5" and 7" tracks. Just pull the rails, cut the track in a miter box and then glue them back to gether with the offending lengths removed. Then cut and shape the straignt ends of the rails and mount them back in the track.



AfxToo said:


> Would anyone buy an Auto World set built around Life-Like track, with its current variety of pieces, same LL controllers, same LL power warts, same whatever else LL stuff comes in the box, and AW cars?


In a word *NO*. I would be more inclined to buy a starter set using Tomy/Racemaster track as I would actually use the track. This, again, would have to be worked out with RaceMaster/Tomy.

Bill


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Just a Thought*

Maybe instead of making complete sets, Round2 could create 4-lane sections for all 3 track makes. Just make 4-lane 15" sections for Tyco, Tomy, and Lifelike......that would create more interest for each brand, and Round2 would sell tons of these.


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

So, I am sitting here reading about RC, and wondered if there was a market for a sort of hybrid RC/HO. Portable controllers that allow racers to wander around the table to where they want to stand, rather than at a wired connection point. Or, is there such an animal already? 
Rick


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

no theres not but i was at a slot car race and someone made one out of a regular r/c controler and just wired the speed control to use on the track and the guy used the radio to race with just useing the throttle he was in a wheel chair i thought it was cool


----------



## GP40X (Oct 10, 2005)

Rickc said:


> So, I am sitting here reading about RC, and wondered if there was a market for a sort of hybrid RC/HO. Portable controllers that allow racers to wander around the table to where they want to stand, rather than at a wired connection point. Or, is there such an animal already?
> Rick


Kyosho has the Mini-Z cars and Radioshack has XMODS (both are 1/28 scale). There are also a lot of really small cars out there that are radio controlled but are stylized versions of the cars. Been there, done that with 1/10th Nitro touring cars. HO slots are more fun and a lot easier on the wallet (try wearing out a set of $50 dollar foam tires, killing a $300.00 .12 Novarossi racing engine, and breaking a front differential housing chasing a $10.00 bowling trophy which I won in the A main BTW. Had an extra Nova engine already broken in and ready to go). Now back to slot car racing.

Bill Belsher


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

GP40X said:


> Kyosho has the Mini-Z cars and Radioshack has XMODS (both are 1/28 scale). There are also a lot of really small cars out there that are radio controlled but are stylized versions of the cars. Been there, done that with 1/10th Nitro touring cars. HO slots are more fun and a lot easier on the wallet (try wearing out a set of $50 dollar foam tires, killing a $300.00 .12 Novarossi racing engine, and breaking a front differential housing chasing a $10.00 bowling trophy which I won in the A main BTW. Had an extra Nova engine already broken in and ready to go). Now back to slot car racing.
> 
> Bill Belsher


 Heh heh. That goes for backyard bashing, too, not just organized racing. I have a Team Associated RC10 Graphite on the shelf in the hobby room. One front wheel is hanging by the tie rod. It hasn't run in close to 10 years because I got tired of replacing suspesion pieces to the tune of $20-$30 or more every time I screwed up and hit a curb or a stump. They're a ton of fun, but man are they expensive...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

AFX II - what do use to notch the magnet? I have had mixed success with a dremel on a magnet. Often times they chip or flat out break. Do you use the grinder attachment or one of the cutting wheels? It is amazing how tough these buggers are.

Also, you have posted lots of useful info on magnets (storage, polarity,etc.) I was wondering if you notched out enough of T-jet magnet and popped in a small neodymium magnet, lets say in the back side away from the arm, what would the effect be?

Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

A cutting wheel on a Dremel type tool woks fine.
Make sure you:
A)Wear safety glasses
2)Have a face mask so you don't breath the cuttings...
Scott


----------

